# my full pc up for sale



## funkysnair

my pc is up for grabs...

*offers for parts excepted, i am not in a rush too sell so i will not sell cheap*

whole bundle monitor,keyboard,mouse etc etc

specs

i7 920
foxconn flamingblade (1week old)
6gig g.skill ddr3
coolermaster 700watt psu
Intel X25-M 80GB 2.5 inch Sata II Internal Solid State Drive
ati 5850 (modified bios to 5870 spec)
20xdvd rw
x-fi extreme audio soundcard
coolermaster cosmos sport case (modified and painted interior)

liquid cooling

EK supreme lt cpu block
EK full graphics card block (liquid metal thermal pad on gpu core and shin-etsu paste on ram modules)
full motherboard block (made to order/one off)
7/16" masterkleer tubing all round (black)
black nickle plated compression fittings
black ice gt stealth 120.3 radiator x2 (one in front and one in roof of case)
3x noctua nf-s12 120mm fans
3x Scythe Kaze Jyuni Slipstream 120mm fans
2x d5 pumps
lund res
drain tap
all thermal paste shin-etsu used

other stuff included

samsung syncmaster t220 22" monitor
logitech g15 keyboard
logitech mx revolution mouse
razor barracuda 5.1 headset
steel series mouse matt
wondows 7 32/64bit disks (legit and original)






pics link---\/

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/...h dual d5 pumps and tripple rads/IMG_1309.jpg

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/...dual d5 pumps and tripple rads/IMG_1311-1.jpg

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/...h dual d5 pumps and tripple rads/IMG_1315.jpg

£900 pickup, delivery extra

only selling due to loss of interest


----------



## Shane

Damn dude never thought id see you sell your beauty!

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## funkysnair

well mate me neither, just doesnt get used much

i replaced the motherboard 1 week ago and lost interest
i would like to point out that the cpu has been under water all its life as i bought it as a oem

i have had it running 3.6ghz stable for all of its life and since i have replaced the mobo i have not overclocked the cpu so its up to the buyer to do so

also would like to mention that the catch on the back for the side pannel has snapped the spring so you have to push it up to keep side pannel clossed (no big deal really)


----------



## Aastii

that is one hell of a deal.

Does the Stella come too or...

good luck with the sale


----------



## funkysnair

Aastii said:


> that is one hell of a deal.
> 
> Does the Stella come too or...
> 
> good luck with the sale



sorry mate stella is now emtpy lol


----------



## Aastii

funkysnair said:


> sorry mate stella is now emtpy lol



awww not interested then sorry


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> awww not interested then sorry



Haha, buying an i7 rig for the beer  That is a good deal. It would cost over £1500 to build a system [peripherals included] of that spec  I'm out of pocket, hope you get a buyer


----------



## funkysnair

fastdude101 said:


> Haha, buying an i7 rig for the beer  That is a good deal. It would cost over £1500 to build a system [peripherals included] of that spec  I'm out of pocket, hope you get a buyer



the water cooling alone was somewhere in the region of £500 the intel ssd and gpu where £400+ then you have the case £150 so thats £1000+ already but they arent worth that price second hand....

it is an expensive pc but im sure i spent more than £1500 for the parts, i wont add everything up because it frightens me lol

and thanx for the good wishes m8


----------



## mihir

More and more people are selling their PCs now just because of lost of interest.


Nice Liquid Cooling system you have got there.
Is the i7 C0 or D0??


Best of luck for your sale hope you get the quoted prices


----------



## ScottALot

Another crazy sweet offer coming up after I buy something... I would probably buy the mobo, but I just got an 875K (P55). If you figure out a price (I'm no good with offers) for the 5850, send me a PM so I'm sure to hear about it.


----------



## funkysnair

mihir said:


> More and more people are selling their PCs now just because of lost of interest.
> 
> 
> Nice Liquid Cooling system you have got there.
> Is the i7 C0 or D0??
> 
> 
> Best of luck for your sale hope you get the quoted prices



its the co version but its a nice overclocker, 3.6ghz with .10mv increase



ScottALot said:


> Another crazy sweet offer coming up after I buy something... I would probably buy the mobo, but I just got an 875K (P55). If you figure out a price (I'm no good with offers) for the 5850, send me a PM so I'm sure to hear about it.



yeh mate no worries!!

i have interest in
5850
intel ssd


----------



## Matthew1990

How much for the monitor pal???


----------



## russb

mihir said:


> More and more people are selling their PCs now just because of lost of interest.
> 
> 
> Nice Liquid Cooling system you have got there.
> Is the i7 C0 or D0??
> 
> 
> Best of luck for your sale hope you get the quoted prices



  It's because of the loss of dedi servers and crap games like MW2 and your
  favorite BFBC2 which is why they are selling.When a new game with dedi
servers comes out they will be back.


----------



## just a noob

How old are the D5's funky?


----------



## funkysnair

erm not sure m8 to be exact, one was out of another rig and i bought one from pies on here!!

they havent been used much by me, im hardly on my pc these days

it looks like im putting the full lot up forsale on ebay next week-parting out is too much of a hassle


----------



## Matthew1990

matthew1990 said:


> how much for the monitor pal???


----------



## funkysnair

Matthew1990 said:


>



sorry mate i forgot to reply, i got a pm off someone before you posted basicly saying if i parted out they wanted 1st refuse


----------



## dug987654

Are you willing to sell the mouse on its own? £? Cheers, Doug.


----------



## funkysnair

dug987654 said:


> Are you willing to sell the mouse on its own? £? Cheers, Doug.



pc is on ebay now....

i will split pc up if i cant sell it on there

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180534709022&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## fastdude

Haha, you're bound to get some sucker on eBay


----------



## funkysnair

sucker?

have you done the maths and realised how much this pc cost new? i think its a dam good deal
i advertised it as £100 cheaper on here for members but i think £1k is a decent price

i have 3 watchers now, dam if i get a buyer for £1k i would still loose out on alot as ive put £2k+ into this rig


----------



## Matthew1990

funkysnair said:


> sucker?
> 
> have you done the maths and realised how much this pc cost new? i think its a dam good deal
> i advertised it as £100 cheaper on here for members but i think £1k is a decent price
> 
> i have 3 watchers now, dam if i get a buyer for £1k i would still loose out on alot as ive put £2k+ into this rig



That's why you should split everything....no idea why you are selling it together, just a thought


----------



## funkysnair

its less hassle m8, i have more chance of a quick sale, dam its better than most alienware pc's for double the price!

its just i want to offload the lot

im looking into a 6core with a 5970gpu etc etc. this pc is standing in the way


----------



## meanman

fastdude101 said:


> Haha, you're bound to get some sucker on eBay


Noob alert, hey Funky good luck mate its well worth the money.


----------



## mep916

Just a reminder: Don't reply to FS threads unless you have a legitimate question or you're interested in buying something.


----------



## funkysnair

i dont mind mind good wishes posts m8 and also people who can vouch for me as a seller!

there are a lot of views to this thread so its fine by me, i just think people who are a little misguided or dont know the value of things shouldnt post!

and thanx for your support mep916 you shall always be my fav admin lol


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> also people who can vouch for me as a seller!



I can..Funkys a good chap ppl! 

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## just a noob

Hey funky, you might want to put something in that listing that says any water damage will result in no refunds(you never know if some tard is going to yank off a tube)


----------



## funkysnair

just a noob said:


> Hey funky, you might want to put something in that listing that says any water damage will result in no refunds(you never know if some tard is going to yank off a tube)



they would have to bring the pc back to me and i would have to hand over the refund, if i thought they would be taking the mick then they would get cs gas in there face and a foot up there asse


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> i dont mind mind good wishes posts m8 and also people who can vouch for me as a seller!



yeah all that is okay



funkysnair said:


> i just think people who are a little misguided or dont know the value of things shouldnt post!



agreed. one of the points behind this new policy



funkysnair said:


> and thanx for your support mep916 you shall always be my fav admin lol



aww shucks


----------



## funkysnair

well i got an offer for £500 lol

erm, rejected with a message saying "i cant except such a poor offer"


----------



## funkysnair

pc parted now and parts on ebay

cpu
ssd
gpu
ram


----------



## ScottALot

Links?


----------



## funkysnair

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180539726256&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180540133742&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180539736387&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180539731680&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Theblackoutow

I wouldn't mind picking up that mouse and keyboard, but I give horrible offers and I would appreciate if you pmed me some prices.


----------



## Danda

How much is this in US dollars?


----------



## funkysnair

hey people....

pc is sold

i am now rockin a core2duo build


----------



## Shane

You got anything else for sale funky or have you had a clear out now


----------



## funkysnair

nah m8 im done for now, but there is a strong chance the rest of my stuff will go soon


----------



## Shane

what will they be m8? ...damn dude never know anyone changed rig so quickly


----------



## funkysnair

there will be alot of stuf.....

im not changing m8, im quiting pc gaming - !


----------

